# Great Baffin Land Cut Catches



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

We have been able to find some decent fish despite the the winds over the last week. In the last 2 weeks we have seen the transition from Drum fishing to Trout and Reds. The Trout bite is behind this year. Normally the Land Cut would be on fire by now. The shrimp migration hasn't started to move north from Mansfield yet. Trout fishing has been better in Baffin for us.

I had the pleasure to meet the man who makes the UNFAIR lures Paul Van Reneen at the Sportsman last weekend. His Lures are fantastic and work great.
I was fishing with DSL and Kevin was using A Dog Walker and whipped my butt.


----------

